# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  Microstepping

## kd7eir

Since I have come into some 8825 drivers capable of 1/32 steps I was wondering if the finer steps could give me less vibration and noise, and possibly improved resolution? I am aware of the necessary changes to Marlin to accommodate the 1/32 steps instead of the 1/16 steps should this be a worthwhile endeavor.

----------


## Mjolinor

No. Do a bit of arithmetic with the numbers and you will see that 32 V 16 is not even worth considering. On top of the theoretical part you should also consider that the cheap steppers found in most 3D printers will not even accurately do 16 steps and are at their best with half step or full step.

----------


## clough42

There likely isn't any advantage in terms of resolution, and 1/16 is pretty smooth with most steppers anyway.

Make sure you're using stepper motors with very low inductance if you're having trouble with noise and vibration.  Inductance per coil should ideally be under 3uH for a 12V power supply.  If your inductance is much more than that, you're probably already having trouble getting the current to rise fast enough in the coil to do 1/16 microsteps.  This was a problem with motors that MakerFarm was shipping in early 2014, but I think the later motors are better.

----------


## kd7eir

> There likely isn't any advantage in terms of resolution, and 1/16 is pretty smooth with most steppers anyway.
> 
> Make sure you're using stepper motors with very low inductance if you're having trouble with noise and vibration.  Inductance per coil should ideally be under 3uH for a 12V power supply.  If your inductance is much more than that, you're probably already having trouble getting the current to rise fast enough in the coil to do 1/16 microsteps.  This was a problem with motors that MakerFarm was shipping in early 2014, but I think the later motors are better.


I switched out all the motors I got from MakerFarm with NEMA 14's from your shop and my vibration/noise problem has gone away. Even the NEMA 14's that I bought from MakerFarm were giving me a lot of vibration.

----------


## kongtongkou3

> I switched out all the motors I got from MakerFarm with NEMA 14's from your shop and my vibration/noise problem has gone away. Even the NEMA 14's that I bought from MakerFarm were giving me a lot of vibration.



I also have confront the s.imilar problem as you, but i have solved now. Thanks for your sharing

----------

